# Glock 43 Shooting Low Left?



## SargeC4 (Dec 2, 2017)

I did a little testing to see if my Glock 43 was shooting low left or if it was me? https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBrHctiPyH_swScwYd1fA1Q

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

No need to post the same item twice.
We all see every new post anyway.

See my note at: https://www.handgunforum.net/xf/threads/shooting-low-left.163338/#post-695054
.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

I had the same issue when I bought my Mod-2 compact.
You could try one of these corrections they might work for you.


----------



## SargeC4 (Dec 2, 2017)

wirenut said:


> I had the same issue when I bought my Mod-2 compact.
> You could try one of these corrections they might work for you.
> View attachment 17326


I'm guessing you stopped at the title and description. Thanks for the pic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

